# TST TPMS interface with EOM sensors



## Autoist (Jun 25, 2017)

Moving into a Class A motor coach and gonna tow our 2017 Chevy Cruze TD with a dolly. Been looking at TPMS products for both coach, dolly, and car (since rear car wheels will be rolling).

Found the TST TPMS product (https://tsttruck.com/collections/ki...ow-thru-sensor-tpms-system-with-color-display) and am trying to figure out if their system can use the existing EOM sensors seeing as they are the same frequency as is used by the TST TPMS product.

If it can't interface with the OEM sensors then can the flow through sensors from the TST TPMS be used at the end of the Cruze's valve stems?

What I want is to have a system in the coach that will also let the car system work as well.

Any thoughts or experience in trying to do this?

Thanks,
Autoist


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would think if you put the repeater in the rear of camper it would work assuming the TPMS are the same frequency or your TST can handle multiple sensor types.

Gen 1 sensors operate at 315 Mhz, and Gen 2 sensors operate at 433 Mhz. I am not sure of the split time for when it changed over.

Read this post:*2016 Cruze LS 15" Winter Tire Set Questions*


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey @*snowwy66* is this how they monitor tire pressures on double and triple trailer rigs? 

Seems like this would work for OP’s application.


----------



## Autoist (Jun 25, 2017)

TST said they can't read the EOM sensors... but maybe a cap or passthrough sensor will allow both to work. I have to do more research into other brand solutions.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Hey @*snowwy66* is this how they monitor tire pressures on double and triple trailer rigs?
> 
> Seems like this would work for OP’s application.


I"m not aware of any such thing on semi's. And nothing has been mentioned on the the forums yet. Newest truck i drove was a 16 Freightliner. 
If something exists. I haven't heard or read about it yet. 

The only thing I know of. Some trailers do have a system tied in to the airlines and connected to the tire valves. Keeps the tire pressures full. Should be a government mandate for all trailers to have them. Would save on tires blowing out on the highway. And it's really nice when a tire is flat. Hook up trailer. Release the brakes. Trailer airs up and so does the tire. Provided it's still on the rim.


----------



## Autoist (Jun 25, 2017)

*Update : Conclusion*

Ok, here is my update. I've done a bunch of research and according to all the current brands I could find none are supposed to interfere with the OEM TPMS. I've chosen the TireMinder-77 for my application as it lets you have several vehicles and you can disconnect the ones not in use. Also it was the best price of the two systems that had these capabilities. I am getting it from Camping World (only location to get it).


----------

